# Help finding 10/32 track-drive 536.885000 Drive Shaft bearings



## hobo13 (Feb 8, 2020)

Looks like I need to replace the bearings that hold one of the drive shafts in place. One of them is pretty busted, as you can see in the pictures (attached via Google Drive). I got them out, but haven't been able to find them online anywhere. It's a 10/32 on tracks, 536.885000.

As best I can tell, the only label on the part itself is "triangle Oshkosh, WI". 

Also, while I'm here, does anybody know the age of this machine? I picked it up about 10 years ago for a couple hundred bucks, and has been a beast in our Colorado foothills winters. I liked it so much I picked up a tracked 8-26 too, so now we have his and hers! 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Qw06ExUwFzV78-ReczgeYXG4XOBHQkdV


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF hobo13

Part #71 ??
In diagram it's a three bolt but in the individual picture it's 2 bolt. Not sure if it's a mistake or the two bolt is the correct part as a substitution 


https://www.searspartsdirect.com/mo...aftsman-536885000-gas-snowblower-parts?page=4

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/product/20xcrbyz3j-0071-536/id-90001413


P.S.
The original part appears to be the three hole #90001413 and the substitute that is available presently is only a two hole but is correct. Part #334163MA replaces #90001413


.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

TSC sell bronze bushings, just press a new one in the bracket.


----------

